# An earwig in the cage?



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

The other day I found a single earwig in Stormy's cage. It was dead and in the removable tray. Stormy has no bites or anything on him, and I've yet to find another one but I'm still worried about it.
Is this actually a danger to him, or am I just being paranoid? And what should I do if I continue to find more?
Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Morgan,

For all I know, earwigs are pretty much harmless and won't go after a pet bird with the intent to attack. The only potential issue is with general hygiene and with making sure this was an isolated case, which most likely was.

Did you recently have your Stormy's cage out for some sun?
These little critters can sometimes get inside also when we leave a window open. You should also be aware that earwigs can be found on seed mixes (they can hide among the seeds and will also eat them), so it may be a good idea to check the bag of your Stormy's seed mix as well as his food cups on the cage and also wash and disinfect the cage.

If you do find more earwigs, it's important that you locate the source, do a thorough clean up and inspection of the room Stormy is in, check your budgie's food bags too. Depending on what you find out, you can then act in order to fully eradicate these little critters.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you, it's good to know these bugs wouldn't be biting my boy. I thoroughly searched his food and my bedroom and have yet to have found another, so I guess this was just one stowaway earwig! 
Thank you for the advice


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's very good to know and you're most welcome!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad it was just a stray earwig! :thumbsup: 

I've found a little dead bug in Mallorn's tray a few times since I've had her, and fortunately they were just isolated incidents since her cage is near a few large windows. 

If you ever do have lots of earwigs or other bugs getting into the seed, however, apparently it works to freeze it, so that the bugs are eliminated although the seed is not compromised


----------

